# Using samba4-devel



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally got gnome going and it installed samba4-devel. But how do you start it?

I tried
[CMD=""]smbclient[/CMD]
and
[CMD=""]samba[/CMD]
to start the thing. But in both cases I get a 
[CMD=""]Command not found[/CMD] message.
I also have
[CMD=""]samba_enabled="YES"[/CMD]
in my /etc/rc.conf file but nothing.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Jonathan.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2010)

Look at the start scripts in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/, and run them with 'start' behind them, e.g.

[cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/whatever start[/cmd]

or even

[cmd=]service whatever start[/cmd]/

BTW, I'm pretty sure 
	
	



```
samba_enabled="YES"
```
 is wrong. Look in the start script for the proper syntax.


----------



## frankpeng (Nov 7, 2012)

samba4 is not cooked in FreeBSD. You cannot start Samba4 automatically in rc.conf by using samba_enable="YES"

You can manually start samba4 by /usr/local/samba/bin/samba. 

I do not know how to setup ldap and kerberos with samba4.

samba4 use samba-tool to add new users. 

Anyway, samba4 is brand new. You cannot use samba3 ideas.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2012)

Frankpeng, you are responding to a two year old post. I'm sure the OP has solved it by now.


----------

